# Where all the tic tackers at?



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

I know you guys out there post up some of the good ones don’t be shy and a scared it’s ok to like tic tacs 😊 
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtbQcP/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtp1ST/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtGpts/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtg7Ys/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqnfnpr/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqn19hD/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqnkFak/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqnk99r/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqnJ41u/

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqnk2aS/

Here’s a few lol


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 21, 2021)

I know how quickly I’d get sucked into TikTok and therefore don’t have one.

I have timers that prevent me from using social media for more than hour any given day. Helped with productivity, mood, and attention.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

TikTok
					






					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Bro, I spend hours on tik tok a day I have an addiction. I will binge watch all of these before bed brb.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I know how quickly I’d get sucked into TikTok and therefore don’t have one.
> 
> I have timers that prevent me from using social media for more than hour any given day. Helped with productivity, mood, and attention.


my wife kept sending them until finally I gave in. Their algo is the best they read you in less then an hour lol


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2021)

Kinda shocked to see this posted by you Bobby.  What are your thoughts about it being a tool used by the CCP to further infiltrate "Western" society and manipulate behaviors?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 21, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Kinda shocked to see this posted by you Bobby.  What are your thoughts about it being a tool used by the CCP to further infiltrate "Western" society and manipulate behaviors?


And here we have "Spongy" with the perfect set-up for thread derailment....(Racehorse announcer voice)


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2021)

I've never used TikTok and I won't start now but thanks lol.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> And here we have "Spongy" with the perfect set-up for thread derailment....(Racehorse announcer voice)


lol, just a bit bored this morning. trying to get Bobby all worked up.  love you bobby 😙


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> TikTok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤦‍♂️ had to watch 3 times to catch it lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

Spongy said:


> lol, just a bit bored this morning. trying to get Bobby all worked up.  love you bobby 😙


I’m not going for it lol if you noticed none of the tic tacs I posted where the ones I watch most lol but nice try guys I’m sure a lot of people would of been super happy lmao


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2021)

good on ya my dude!  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

Spongy said:


> good on ya my dude!  🤣


Just trying to spread the joy of tic tacs to put smiles on all your mean juiced up ass faces


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I know you guys out there post up some of the good ones don’t be shy and a scared it’s ok to like tic tacs 😊
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtbQcP/
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRqtp1ST/
> ...


They put two Chinese restaurants on two way !!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> They put two Chinese restaurants on two way !!


Bro I’ve done this at work it’s fucking hilarious try it once you get them on perfectly they get so mad


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2021)

I guess im too old or something to get on the ol tick tok dance bs, i mean some girl named charlie did the same stupid dance moves over covid and now has a tv show...wtf is the world coming to?

And maybe its cool? Dunno,?

Maybe why my kids dont fit in anywhere....i dont let them have the free reign over social media


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I guess im too old or something to get on the ol tick tok dance bs, i mean some girl named charlie did the same stupid dance moves over covid and now has a tv show...wtf is the world coming to?
> 
> And maybe its cool? Dunno,?
> 
> Maybe why my kids dont fit in anywhere....i dont let them have the free reign over social media


Oh my son not allowed any tic tacs lol but no it’s not all dances it catches the algo to what your into so much info on there it’s crazy work outs politics footage from protests all over the world I mean just so much stuff I thought the same until I started watching it 

Plus on my down time it burns time great for long poops and smoke breaks


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I guess im too old or something to get on the ol tick tok dance bs, i mean some girl named charlie did the same stupid dance moves over covid and now has a tv show...wtf is the world coming to?
> 
> And maybe its cool? Dunno,?
> 
> Maybe why my kids dont fit in anywhere....i dont let them have the free reign over social media


This is the shitty side of tik tok.

Once you get your feed primed to what YOU like, the app turns into a glorious beast.. my tik tok is all about fast cars, powerlifting, fitness, and some seriously dark, dark comedy. It’s very entertaining.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is the shitty side of tik tok.
> 
> Once you get your feed primed to what YOU like, the app turns into a glorious beast.. my tik tok is all about fast cars, powerlifting, fitness, and some seriously dark, dark comedy. It’s very entertaining.


Yeah lol pretty much all the same shit as me but I’m a lot of conspiracies and shit like that as well once you weave out the bullshit it’s great I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah lol pretty much all the same shit as me but I’m a lot of conspiracies and shit like that as well once you weave out the bullshit it’s great I was pleasantly surprised


Right? It’s amazing. Plus I live for the comments..

Check out posts like this lmfao.






						TikTok
					






					vm.tiktok.com
				




Top comment says “meal team six” 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRbMjwqS/

🤦‍♂️


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is the shitty side of tik tok.
> 
> Once you get your feed primed to what YOU like, the app turns into a glorious beast.. my tik tok is all about fast cars, powerlifting, fitness, and some seriously dark, dark comedy. It’s very entertaining.


Hmm didnt know that, just thought it was part of the ccp and dancing queens (manly dancing queens)


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Oh my son not allowed any tic tacs lol but no it’s not all dances it catches the algo to what your into so much info on there it’s crazy work outs politics footage from protests all over the world I mean just so much stuff I thought the same until I started watching it
> 
> Plus on my down time it burns time great for long poops and smoke breaks


Dang ok, so some normal stuff ?😂 Kewl

Yeah no to the kids, but the youngers want to dance dance party


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Dang ok, so some normal stuff ?😂 Kewl
> 
> Yeah no to the kids, but the youngers want to dance dance party


Trust me like I said I was under the same impression for the longest it’s actually at the moment one of the best places to get a lot of info that gets banned fast everywhere else cause people will share it they can’t keep up with taking shit down.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Trust me like I said I was under the same impression for the longest it’s actually at the moment one of the best places to get a lot of info that gets banned fast everywhere else cause people will share it they can’t keep up with taking shit down.


Yeah that bitchute and rumble and a few other places still have good stuff, banned . tv, and brighteon have gooood stuff, i got a few project veritas screen plays that were damn incriminating towards the whole jabbs etc....there is good stuff out there but makes me wonder why tik tok? Propoganda perhaps by other nations....could be...


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRbMjwqS/
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


Bro I literally just saw this like … 3 fucking minutes ago 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yeah that bitchute and rumble and a few other places still have good stuff, banned . tv, and brighteon have gooood stuff, i got a few project veritas screen plays that were damn incriminating towards the whole jabbs etc....there is good stuff out there but makes me wonder why tik tok? Propoganda perhaps by other nations....could be...


Oh boy and the turn just happened lmao it’s actually because it backfired so if I post a tic tac and it gets banned who ever follows me or sees it can use it and push it forward so by the time one gets banned there are many more out there so now they banning whole channels but people just open new ones

There is so much shit on here like people live streaming protests events all the shit around the world that news ain’t showing a lot of these other programs actually use clips from tic tac cause a lot of info gets out on it .


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Bro I literally just saw this like … 3 fucking minutes ago 😂


Great algorithms think alike lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yeah that bitchute and rumble and a few other places still have good stuff, banned . tv, and brighteon have gooood stuff, i got a few project veritas screen plays that were damn incriminating towards the whole jabbs etc....there is good stuff out there but makes me wonder why tik tok? Propoganda perhaps by other nations....could be...


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRbMN8ke/

Nothing crazy but for example that’s happening in Australia today


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 22, 2021)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRgjw1ya/


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 22, 2021)

I got one for you guys today too.. how tf does this make any sense?






						TikTok
					






					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 22, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRgjw1ya/


😂😂 this is an old video but it’s gold.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 22, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I got one for you guys today too.. how tf does this make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s fucked up this is how you can tell it’s really about pushing the issue


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 22, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s fucked up this is how you can tell it’s really about pushing the issue


Yeah it’s really messed up. It all seems like a numbers game. The university themselves probably get some sort of governmental stipend if a certain percentage of students are vaccinated. Everyone’s hand is in the pot


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 22, 2021)

I found @Send0 training the other day









						Samuel Wride on TikTok
					

30 x 1min rounds In full armour, great for conditioning! #australia #brisbane #buhurt #sport #swride




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I found @Send0 training the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! It's unorthodox, but it gets results! Let's see you work out wearing 150lbs of armor 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 22, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I found @Send0 training the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t tell if it’s him or not can’t see the pale brown skin


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 23, 2021)

This dude right here is strong ASF


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> This dude right here is strong ASF


Seen these lol want that to be me when my son is older lmao


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> This dude right here is strong ASF


His son is strong af too. Saw this earlier today. 

If you really wanna see strong check out this guy. Prolly the strongest guy on the whole app 









						Daniel Ryjov on TikTok
					

2nd rep was Misgrooved. Speed was there #ryjovmethod #larrywheels #bodybuilding #gym #fit #fitness #fitnessmotivation #motivation #workout #powerlifting




					vm.tiktok.com
				












						Daniel Ryjov on TikTok
					

This is from last December 💀💀 I’ve done 455x8 recently #ryjovmethod #larrywheels #bodybuilding #gym #fitness #fit #fitnessmotivation #motivation




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> His son is strong af too. Saw this earlier today.
> 
> If you really wanna see strong check out this guy. Prolly the strongest guy on the whole app
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the chick behind him can out lift me


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Pretty sure the chick behind him can out lift me


Dude she’s strong af


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2021)

BTL


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> BTL


I was wondering what is taking so long


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

@Bobbyloads your tik toks are popping up on my feed now LOL

Oh btw, I literally have the exact same 392 as you LOL. Silver with the black racing stripe.

Mopar or no car


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> @Bobbyloads your tik toks are popping up on my feed now LOL
> 
> Oh btw, I literally have the exact same 392 as you LOL. Silver with the black racing stripe.
> 
> Mopar or no car


Lol no shit mines at the shop right now getting a meth kit and headers can’t wait to get that shit back


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol no shit mines at the shop right now getting a meth kit and headers can’t wait to get that shit back


I just got mine like 2 months ago, traded in my 2014 R/T for it. Wishing I went with a cat, but will prolly go FBO w/ headers and aggressive cam to squeeze out another 70 rwhp. Then I’ll be satisfied.

I want to add boost but Ik all about the 6.4 and it’s fragile rods n pistons


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I just got mine like 2 months ago, traded in my 2014 R/T for it. Wishing I went with a cat, but will prolly go FBO w/ headers and aggressive cam to squeeze out another 70 rwhp. Then I’ll be satisfied.


Yeah I wanted one but was like $30k more with all the options I wanted threw a Magnuson 2.3 super charger on it now headers and meth kit prob over winter will do drop in forged pistons then I’ll be done lol shitty part is the transmission can only handle about 600 hp to the wheels I’ll be fine with that don’t drag or anything just wanna beat a few cars on the way to work lol


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I wanted one but was like $30k more with all the options I wanted threw a Magnuson 2.3 super charger on it now headers and meth kit prob over winter will do drop in forged pistons then I’ll be done lol shitty part is the transmission can only handle about 600 hp to the wheels I’ll be fine with that don’t drag or anything just wanna beat a few cars on the way to work lol


How many lbs of boost you running? I know that the rods and pistons don’t hold up well with boost in the 6.4… I heard ppl run max 6 lbs and it’s not a matter of if, but when they’ll go…


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> How many lbs of boost you running? I know that the rods and pistons don’t hold up well with boost in the 6.4… I heard ppl run max 6 lbs and it’s not a matter of if, but when they’ll go…


Yeah I’m at 5.2 now prob go 5.5-5.6 after headers and meth cause will ease up stress on the engine with those 2 things then once I get the forged pistons I’ll upgrade the pulley and do between 7-8 lbs and leave it at that. 

I really wanna fucking cam it so bad but then I’m going too balls deep but that cam sound man sounds so fucking good. I’m gonna do this shit first then we’ll see eventually about the cam cause the headers gonna delete the cat so should sound pretty good. Look into a resinator delete if you don’t wanna drop the cash for a whole system sounds great just with that done


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I’m at 5.2 now prob go 5.5-5.6 after headers and meth cause will ease up stress on the engine with those 2 things then once I get the forged pistons I’ll upgrade the pulley and do between 7-8 lbs and leave it at that.
> 
> I really wanna fucking cam it so bad but then I’m going too balls deep but that cam sound man sounds so fucking good. I’m gonna do this shit first then we’ll see eventually about the cam cause the headers gonna delete the cat so should sound pretty good. Look into a resinator delete if you don’t wanna drop the cash for a whole system sounds great just with that done


Not a fan of resonator deletes - will probably get the full job done with catback, headers, cam, then some other small shit like CAI. The headers, and cam job is expensive as shit with the tune. All the shops around me quote me around 9k for parts and labor. Steep price for literally 70 extra hp lol.. however with an aggressive cam and some nice long tubes… it should be quick and sound mean af.

Should be CLOSE to 500 to the wheels. Most likely 490 ish.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Not a fan of resonator deletes - will probably get the full job done with catback, headers, cam, then some other small shit like CAI. The headers, and cam job is expensive as shit with the tune. All the shops around me quote me around 9k for parts and labor. Steep price for literally 70 extra hp lol.. however with an aggressive cam and some nice long tubes… it should be quick and sound mean af.


$9k ? Jesus where the fuck you live Dubai? Cams like under $2k for the whole kit even as low as $1000 but $2k for good shit I’m pretty sore they quarried me like $3-4k for the work


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> $9k ? Jesus where the fuck you live Dubai? Cams like under $2k for the whole kit even as low as $1000 but $2k for good shit I’m pretty sore they quarried me like $3-4k for the work


Yeah that’s cam, headers, gasket work, CAI, throttle body, and just some minor parts, including tune and dyno. I live in Chicagoland area and a lot of these shops are mopar specific and really good shops that have super HQ tunes. I guess I’m paying for the quality? Idk probably a fking rip off. I could prolly shave off a little doing my own bolt on work but in no world am I doing a cam swap and header job on the 6.4 by myself. Also, I’d still need the tune.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Yeah that’s cam, headers, gasket work, CAI, throttle body, and just some minor parts, including tune and dyno. I live in Chicagoland area and a lot of these shops are mopar specific and really good shops that have super HQ tunes. I guess I’m paying for the quality? Idk probably a fking rip off. I could prolly shave off a little doing my own bolt on work but in no world am I doing a cam swap and header job on the 6.4 by myself. Also, I’d still need the tune.


Oh for everything yeah for sure but man will be money well spent once you start that bitch up lol no shit I’m in NWI Indian work in Chicago land grew up on the south side suburb area let me know if you find a good dyno place the shop I’m going to their shit for sent out for repairs to Texas won’t be back for a while need to get a dyno after the works done


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

@Bobbyloads @dirtys1x 

FORD


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @Bobbyloads @dirtys1x
> 
> FORD


I like Ford’s a lot mustang was on top of my list but due to space inside went with dodge 

That didn’t go your way did it lmao


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> That didn’t go your way did it lmao


Nope.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

@Bobbyloads 

TESLA


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @Bobbyloads
> 
> TESLA


I’m an Elon musk fan don’t mind them all inside electronics are bad ass

0 for 2 keep swinging lmfao


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

@Bobbyloads


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @Bobbyloads
> 
> View attachment 13625


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Harris/Warren 2024


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Harris/Warren 2024


Speaking of Harris where the fuck has she been? Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRgcwtGD/

This what I’m gonna do fuck the world


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @Bobbyloads @dirtys1x
> 
> FORD


I actually love the 5.0. The new 10 speed mustangs are kick ass. However, the options in my 392 can’t be beat. Alcatare seats, 6 piston brembos, better center console system, heated and cooling seats (for my sweaty nuts). Like I said, I love the mustang but I couldn’t pass up all the upgraded options… only thing I’m jealous of is that the 5.0 makes power with very little money lol.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Maybe later down the road I’ll buy a 5.0 and just have both.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRgcwtGD/
> 
> This what I’m gonna do fuck the world


Never skip synthol day


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Maybe later down the road I’ll buy a 5.0 and just have both.


I like them the coyote engine one can make some good hp for cheap I’m just a little too tall and fat to be comfortable in it the GT500 is my reachable dream sports car lol that shit is ridiculous love the way it looks I would squeeze in that shit and be uncomfortable any day


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I like them the coyote engine one can make some good hp for cheap I’m just a little too tall and fat to be comfortable in it the GT500 is my reachable dream sports car lol that shit is ridiculous love the way it looks I would squeeze in that shit and be uncomfortable any day


Lol right, I’m a huge fan. Except now I’m seeing gt500s go for over 6 figures now for brand new. Insane.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

I’d drive this shit for sure 

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRg3Tp6F/


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’d drive this shit for sure
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRg3Tp6F/


That thing is badass lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Lol right, I’m a huge fan. Except now I’m seeing gt500s go for over 6 figures now for brand new. Insane.


That’s everything now man I bought mine for 42 and change few weeks later jumped like 3-5 grand new vets  start at $65k can’t find under $90k $110k plus fully loaded it’s crazy right now dude that goes to my gym bought a stingray 2017 I believe for 35k like a year little more ago now it’s like 45-50k 🤦‍♂️


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s everything now man I bought mine for 42 and change few weeks later jumped like 3-5 grand new vets  start at $65k can’t find under $90k $110k plus fully loaded it’s crazy right now dude that goes to my gym bought a stingray 2017 I believe for 35k like a year little more ago now it’s like 45-50k 🤦‍♂️


Probably would be a good time to sell and just ride a damn bike everywhere and wait until these prices come down LOL


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Probably would be a good time to sell and just ride a damn bike everywhere and wait until these prices come down LOL


If they do 2024 our cars will be extinct lol they going electric plus inflation chip shortages not looking like anytime soon all the good cars sell fast the mid range cars sitting with out chips gonna be giving those away soon but any car that’s limited edition for a lack of better words I believe will stay up there


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> If they do 2024 our cars will be extinct lol they going electric plus inflation chip shortages not looking like anytime soon all the good cars sell fast the mid range cars sitting with out chips gonna be giving those away soon but any car that’s limited edition for a lack of better words I believe will stay up there


Well at this rate, I’m holding this 392. Especially because it’s a discontinued version. No longer sold and they now give the scats the same upgradable options. Will be a very cool car to have in 10 years.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 23, 2021)

you know u guys could just pm each other cause ur the only ones in here talking about tik tak....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Well at this rate, I’m holding this 392. Especially because it’s a discontinued version. No longer sold and they now give the scats the same upgradable options. Will be a very cool car to have in 10 years.


Exactly no more SRT392 since 2018 I believe and destroyer grey discontinued as well now it’s a new grey don’t look as nice.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

j2048b said:


> you know u guys could just pm each other cause ur the only ones in here talking about tik tak....


*** dislike button action ***

Technically false CJ tried to troll but gave up


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

j2048b said:


> you know u guys could just pm each other cause ur the only ones in here talking about tik tak....


You guys will get on board one day. It’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You guys will get on board one day. It’s only a matter of time.


Dude they watching all these tic tacs just keeping it on the low 💯


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 23, 2021)

closest I have is a lifting log where I post my daily training on IG. does tiktak have utility outside of a total time suck? Ive never downloaded it. I was told its just cringey teens and thotties doing suggestive dances for views


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> closest I have is a lifting log where I post my daily training on IG. does tiktak have utility outside of a total time suck? Ive never downloaded it. I was told its just cringey teens and thotties doing suggestive dances for views


I’m officially off of tic tacs lmao got into it with my wife last night about it and just deleted my account. If she sends me another tic tac I’m gonna throw her phone out the fucking window


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

You should have a reality show Bobby, obviously titled BTL.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You should have a reality show Bobby, obviously titled BTL.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Damn bro now who is gonna watch tik toks with me here


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Damn bro now who is gonna watch tik toks with me here


Omg I got so pissed last night that’s why I didn’t have social media for years causes issues for shit I was not even aware of 🤦‍♂️ I did look at my screen time and I was 7 hours 55 min tic tacs This week alone that’s a little much


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Omg I got so pissed last night that’s why I didn’t have social media for years causes issues for shit I was not even aware of 🤦‍♂️ I did look at my screen time and I was 7 hours 55 min tic tacs This week alone that’s a little much


LOL shit dude I wasted 11 hours and 15 mins this week.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> LOL shit dude I wasted 11 hours and 15 mins this week.


I was thinking damn I could of made a bunch more money at work lol if I used that time to book freight


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 23, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I was thinking damn I could of made a bunch more money at work lol if I used that time to book freight


Yeah I could have been trying to learn a second language or something or trying to master the guitar. If I did this every week I’d waste roughly 600 hours a year. 600 hours I could have spent trying to master some sort of craft in my free time. Fuck


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Yeah I could have been trying to learn a second language or something or trying to master the guitar. If I did this every week I’d waste roughly 600 hours a year. 600 hours I could have spent trying to master some sort of craft in my free time. Fuck


Well at least now we know


----------

